# Chat > Γενικά για το awmn >  Athens Wireless Summit 2015 - Κάλεσμα για συμμετοχή / υποβολή ομιλιών

## NetTraptor

*Κάλεσμα για συμμετοχή / υποβολή ομιλιών*
Το *Ασύρματο Μητροπολιτικό Δίκτυο Αθηνών (AWMN)* στα πλαίσια της συμμετοχής του και με την συγχρηματοδότηση του FP7 Project Confine διοργανώνει, σε συνεργασία με την *Εταιρεία Ελεύθερου Λογισμικού / Λογισμικού Ανοιχτού Κώδικα (ΕΕΛ/ΛΑΚ*) και την *ΑΜΚΕ Sarantaporo.gr*, διημερίδα με τίτλο *«Athens Wireless Summit 2015»* στις *26 και 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015*στο Impact Hub Athens.
Με το παρόν κάλεσμα θα θέλαμε να σας προσκαλέσουμε να συμμετάσχετε σε αυτή τη διοργάνωση κάνοντας κάποια παρουσίαση ή workshop ή συμμετέχοντας στα πάνελ ομιλιών που έχουν προγραμματιστεί Σας προσκαλούμε επίσης να προτείνετε θέματα τα οποία θα θέλατε να παρουσιαστούν.
Παρακαλούμε για τη δήλωση της συμμετοχής σας μέχρι τις *13 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015*, ώστε να ανακοινωθεί εν συνεχεία το τελικό πρόγραμμα της διημερίδας μέσα από την ιστοσελίδα της εκδήλωσης και να προωθηθεί περαιτέρω από τα social media.

*Τι είναι το Athens Wireless Summit 2015*Το Athens Wireless Summit 2015 είναι μία διήμερη εκδήλωση η οποία φιλοδοξεί να συγκεντρώσει ανθρώπους από τον ακαδημαϊκό χώρο, τον χώρο των κοινών, τις κοινότητες ανοιχτού λογισμικού, τις κοινότητες των κοινοτικών ασύρματων δικτύων και όλους όσους ασχολούνται ή ενδιαφέρονται να ασχοληθούν με τις τεχνολογίες των ασύρματων δικτύων από την Ελλάδα και το εξωτερικό, ώστε να γνωριστούν μεταξύ τους, να ανταλλάξουν απόψεις και εμπειρίες, να διερευνήσουν δυνατότητες συνεργασιών και συνεργιών καθώς και να προβάλουν τα πλεονεκτήματα ανάπτυξης σύγχρονων κοινών τηλεπικοινωνιακών υποδομών ως παράγοντα ανάπτυξης μιας περιοχής.Η εκδήλωση θα περιλαμβάνει παρουσιάσεις, συζητήσεις, workshops, social events και εκθέσεις με θέμα τις τεχνολογίες ασύρματης δικτύωσης, την ανάπτυξη δικτυακών υποδομών και υπηρεσιών κοινής χρήσης, την ανάδειξη του κοινωνικού χαρακτήρα της ανάπτυξης κοινοτικών δικτύων από πολίτες για πολίτες, καθώς και την ανάπτυξη δικτύων ενεργών ανθρώπων γύρω από αυτές, παραδείγματα δομών συνεργασίας που υπάρχουν ή μπορούν να αναπτυχθούν μεταξύ αυτών των κοινοτήτων σε Ελλάδα και εξωτερικό.

*Πού και πότε*Η εκδήλωση θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Σάββατο 26 και την Κυριακή 27 Σεπτεμβρίου 2015 στο Impact Hub, Καραϊσκάκη 28 στην Αθήνα. Όλο το κτήριο θα είναι στη διάθεση της εκδήλωσης για τις δύο αυτές ημέρες, έτσι ώστε να μπορέσουμε εκεί να πραγματοποιήσουμε τόσο τα σεμινάρια όσο και τα workshop σε παράλληλες ροές. Για περισσότερες πληροφορίες σχετικά με το Impact Hub και τους χώρους του επισκεφτείτε το site τους: http://athens.impacthub.net

Προτεινόμενο σχέδιο προγράμματος

ΠΑΡΟΥΣΙΑΣΕΙΣ / ΟΜΙΛΙΕΣ

Ώρες
Σάββατο 26 ΣεπτεμβρίουOpen Space - 1ος Όροφος
Κυριακή 27 ΣεπτεμβρίουOpen Space - 1ος Όροφος

09:30 - 10:30
Προσέλευση / Εγγραφές / Καφές
Προσέλευση / Εγγραφές / Καφές

10:30 - 10:45
Καλωσόρισμα / Παρουσίαση στόχων της ημερίδας
Καλωσόρισμα / Παρουσίαση στόχων της ημερίδας

10:45 - 11:00
Παρουσίαση προγράμματος ημέρας (ομιλητές, workshops, panels)
Παρουσίαση προγράμματος ημέρας (ομιλητές, workshops, panels)

11:00 - 11:20
… (1η Παρουσίαση)
… (1η Παρουσίαση)

11:20 - 11:40
… (2η Παρουσίαση)
… (2η Παρουσίαση)

11:40 - 12:00
… (3η Παρουσίαση)
… (3η Παρουσίαση)

12:00 - 12:30
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα :: 
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα :: 

12:30 - 13:00
Διάλειμμα για καφέ
Διάλειμμα για καφέ

13:00 - 13:20
… (4η Παρουσίαση)
… (4η Παρουσίαση)

13:20 - 13:40
… (5η Παρουσίαση)
… (5η Παρουσίαση)

13:40 - 14:00
… (6η Παρουσίαση)
… (6η Παρουσίαση)

14:00 - 15:00
Διάλειμμα για ελαφρύ γεύμα 
Διάλειμμα για ελαφρύ γεύμα 

15:00 - 15:20
… (7η Παρουσίαση)
… (7η Παρουσίαση)

15:20 - 15:40
… (8η Παρουσίαση)
… (8η Παρουσίαση)

15:40 - 16:00
… (9η Παρουσίαση)
… (9η Παρουσίαση)

16:00 - 16:30
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα :: 
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα :: 

16:30 - 17:00
Διάλειμμα για καφέ
Διάλειμμα για καφέ

17:00 - 17:20
… (10η Παρουσίαση)
… (10η Παρουσίαση)

17:20 - 17:40
… (11η Παρουσίαση)
… (11η Παρουσίαση)

17:40 - 18:00
… (12η Παρουσίαση)
… (12η Παρουσίαση)

18:00 - 18:30
Panel συζήτησης (Θέμα :: 
Panel συζήτησης / Συμπεράσματα - Λήξη εργασιών ημερίδας

18:30 - till late
Social networking / Party
Social networking / Party




WORKSHOPS

Ώρες
Σάββατο 26 ΣεπτεμβρίουOpen Space - 1ος Όροφος
Κυριακή 27 ΣεπτεμβρίουOpen Space - 1ος Όροφος

?
Εγκατάσταση ενός κόμβου
ΙοΤ εφαρμογές 

?
Λειτουργικά συστήματα και παραμετροποίηση
Οπτικά λινκ

?
Off the grid εφαρμογές
Εφαρμογές στα κοινοτικά δίκτυα

?
Πλατφόρμα Confine
Ερευνητικές υποδομες

?
..
..




ΕΚΘΕΣΕΙΣ

Χώρος


White Room
Έκθεση φωτογραφίας από εγκαταστάσεις κόμβων ασύρματων κοινοτικών δικτύων ανά την Ελλάδα

...
Έκθεση εξοπλισμού ασύρματης δικτύωσης κοινοτικών δικτύων




Είμαστε πεπεισμένοι ότι η συμμετοχή σας στην ημερίδα θα συμβάλει σημαντικά στην συνδιαμόρφωση και την επιτυχία αυτής της εκδήλωσης, ενώ αποτελεί ευκαιρία να βρεθούμε από κοντά και να ανταλλάξουμε ιδέες όλοι όσοι έχουμε κοινά ενδιαφέροντα σχετικά με τα ασύρματα κοινοτικά δίκτυα και τις τεχνολογίες ασύρματης δικτύωσης.
Αν λοιπόν όλα τα παραπάνω σας φαίνονται ενδιαφέρονται, παρακαλώ όπως:
Προτείνετε πιθανές δικές σας ομιλίες & lightning talks ώστε να μπουν στο πρόγραμμα και να αρχίσει αυτό να συνδιαμορφώνεται. Χρησιμοποιείτε την φόρμα συμμετοχής καθώς και το site τα οποία θα είναι υπό συνεχή διαμόρφωση και ανανέωσηΕπικοινωνήστε σε δεύτερο χρόνο και με κάθε τρόπο την εκδήλωση σε άτομα που πιθανόν να ενδιαφέρονται να συμμετάσχουν σαν ομιλητές υποδεικνύοντας τους την φόρμα συμμετοχής καθώς και το site τα οποία θα τελειοποιηθούν μέσα στο αμέσως επόμενο διάστημα.


*Δήλωση συμμετοχής*

Για την καταχώρηση της πρότασής σας στο πρόγραμμα, παρακαλούμε να υποβάλετε την πρότασή σας χρησιμοποιώντας αυτήν την φόρμα google. Αν δεν θα θέλατε να καταχωρήσετε τα στοιχεία σας στην Google φόρμα, παρακαλείστε να παράσχετε τις ακόλουθες πληροφορίες και να τις στείλετε μέσω e-mail στην παρακάτω διεύθυνση:
Το όνομα και επώνυμο σαςΠοια μορφή θα πάρει (ομιλία / σεμινάριο / συζήτηση / ελάφρυνση ομιλίας / ...)Θέμα τίτλος σαςΠεριγραφή του θέματος σας, η οποία μπορεί να είναι σύντομη (δεν χρειάζεται να υπερβαίνει ένα ζευγάρι των γραμμών), αλλά θα πρέπει να παρέχει μια λογική περίληψη της ομιλίας σαςΟι ημερομηνίες της διαμονής σας στην εκδήλωση και (προαιρετικά) προτιμώνται ημέρα για την υποδοχή σαςΗ διάρκεια της υποδοχής, αν θέλετε να κάνετε ένα workshop (όλα τα άλλα slots θα πρέπει να περιορίζεται σε μία ώρα)Τυχόν απαιτήσεις που χρειάζεστε, για παράδειγμα, ένα βιντεοπροβολέα.

Η διεύθυνση ηλεκτρονικού ταχυδρομείου που χρειάζεστε για να στείλετε τις παραπάνω πληροφορίες να είναι [email protected]
Προσβλέπουμε στην άμεση ανταπόκρισή σας και είμαστε στην διάθεση σας για ότι περαιτέρω πληροφορίες χρειάζεστε. 

Με εκτίμηση,

Η διοργανωτική ομάδα

----------

